# transliteration, transcription = μεταγραμματισμός, μεταγραφή



## nickel (Jan 8, 2009)

Η διαφορά, σύμφωνα με ορισμό του Dr Moshe:
*Μεταγραφή (transcription)* είναι η απόδοση ενός φθόγγου (φωνήματος) σε άλλη γραφή με τέτοιον τρόπο, ώστε να αποδίδεται η προφορά του.

*Μεταγραμματισμός (transliteration, translittération)* είναι η απόδοση ενός γράμματος (όχι φθόγγου) μιας γλώσσας με γράμμα άλλου αλφαβήτου, με το οποίο θεωρείται ότι υπάρχει αντιστοιχία. Ο μεταγραμματισμός δεν αποσκοπεί στην απόδοση της προφοράς.

Επί παραδείγματι, το όνομα Γιάννης μπορεί να αποδοθεί στο λατινικό αλφάβητο ως Yanis (μεταγραφή - απόδοση προφοράς) ή Giannis (μεταγραμματισμός - αντιστοιχία των γραμμάτων).​
Να προσθέσω και μια άλλη χρήσιμη παρατήρηση του Dr Moshe:
[…] η φυσική απόδοση του όρου *romanisation* θα ήταν εκλατινισμός (ίσως το δείτε έτσι σε μερικά κείμενα), αλλά η συγκεκριμένη λέξη θα ήταν παροδηγητική, διότι δεν θα διέκρινε τον μεταγραμματισμό από την εισαγωγή λατινικού όρου σε μια γλώσσα ή σε ένα κείμενο. Για τον λόγο αυτόν είναι, νομίζω, προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποιήσετε την περιφραστική απόδοση *λατινικός μεταγραμματισμός*.​
Οι προδιαγραφές ΕΛΟΤ 743 (2η έκδοση) αναφέρονται σε _μεταγραμματισμό_ και σε _μεταγραφή_. Σύμφωνα με τις επεξηγήσεις στο τέλος των προδιαγραφών (δεν αντιγράφω από το συγκεκριμένο έγγραφο, που στοιχίζει 31€, αλλά από το διαδίκτυο):
*Μεταγραμματισμός* είναι η διαδικασία η οποία συνίσταται στην παρουσίαση των χαρακτήρων ενός αλφαβητικού ή συλλαβικού συστήματος γραφής με τους χαρακτήρες ενός αλφαβήτου μετατροπής, όντας αυτός ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος για να διασφαλιστεί η πλήρης και χωρίς αμφιβολία αντιστρεψιμότητα.
*Μεταγραφή* είναι η διαδικασία όπου οι ήχοι μιας δεδομένης γλώσσας αποτυπώνονται με ένα σύστημα σημείων μιας γλώσσας μετατροπής. Ένα σύστημα μεταγραφής εξ ανάγκης βασίζεται στις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις μιας γλώσσας μετατροπής. Η μεταγραφή δεν είναι μια αυστηρά αντιστρέψιμη διαδικασία.​
Να επισημάνω ότι τα λεξικά δεν περιλαμβάνουν ακόμα τον όρο _μεταγραμματισμό_ (και, για την ακρίβεια, το ΛΝΕΓ, που περιέχει τον όρο, διατηρεί την παλαιότερη σημασία του αναγραμματισμού).

Έχουν ενδιαφέρον τα διάφορα προβλήματα που έχουν προκύψει από τη μεταγραφή των ονοματεπωνύμων με το σύστημα μεταγραμματισμού που προβλέπουν οι προδιαγραφές του ΕΛΟΤ. Πάντως, για την έκδοση διαβατηρίων: «η μεταγραφή γίνεται αυτόματα με το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 743, εκτός των προβλεπόμενων εξαιρέσεων» (ποιες είναι αυτές οι εξαιρέσεις;).

Από συζήτηση σε μπλογκ για την Γκουέρνικα / Γκερνίκα:

Στην απόδοση ξενόγλωσσων ονομάτων έχουμε τρεις επιλογές:

1. *Μετάφραση* = μεταφορά του ονόματος από τη γλώσσα-πηγή στη γλώσσα-στόχο με προσαρμογή στη φωνητική και τη γραμματική της γλώσσας στόχου (π.χ. London = Λονδίνο). Εδώ υπεισέρχονται και ιστορικοί παράγοντες.

2. *Μεταγραφή* = μεταφορά του ονόματος από τη γλώσσα-πηγή στη γλώσσα-στόχο με όσο το δυνατόν πιστότερη φωνητική απόδοση της προφοράς του στην γλώσσα-πηγή (Córdoba = Κόρδοβα). Είναι η τάση που επικρατεί στη σύγχρονη μετάφραση.

3. *Μεταγραμματισμός* = μεταφορά του ονόματος από τη γλώσσα πηγή στη γλώσσα στόχο με ακριβή αντιστοίχιση των γραμμάτων του ενός αλφαβήτου στα γράμματα του άλλου (Κωλοπετεινίτσα = Kolopeteinitsa). […] Υπάρχουν πίνακες του ΕΛΟΤ (ελληνικού οργανισμού τυποποίησης) που ορίζουν την αντιστοιχία, για τα διαβατήρια π.χ. ή για τις οδικές πινακίδες. Είναι φανερό ότι η μέθοδος αυτή ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την πραγματική γραφή και προφορά της λέξης, είναι μια σύμβαση που εξυπηρετεί τους γραφειοκράτες.​
Με αφορμή το _Κάτω από το ηφαίστειο_ και άλλα σκαμπρόζικα:





Στην περίπτωση αγγλικών ονομάτων που τα μεταγράφουμε σε Λέοναρντ ή Μάλκολμ, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουμε μεταγραμματισμό, αφού η φωνητική μεταγραφή θα ήταν Λέναρντ και Μάλκομ. Στην περίπτωση του Λάουρι, το «Λόουρυ» είναι μεταγραμματισμός ή εσφαλμένη μεταγραφή;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, για την έκδοση διαβατηρίων: «η μεταγραφή γίνεται αυτόματα με το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 743, εκτός των προβλεπόμενων εξαιρέσεων» (ποιες είναι αυτές οι εξαιρέσεις;).


Το επώνυμο, όνομα και όνομα πατρός, τα οποία συμπληρώνονται όπως προκύπτουν από επίσημα έγγραφα ελληνικών αρχών, η δε μεταγραφή με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, γίνεται αυτόματα από το σύστημα, σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 743, χωρίς να απαιτείται αναγραφή τους από τον ενδιαφερόμενο. *Τα ανωτέρω στοιχεία, αναγράφονται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες από τον ενδιαφερόμενο κατά παρέκκλιση του προτύπου αυτού, ύστερα από αίτημά του, με βάση διαφορετική εγγραφή που υφίσταται σε ταξιδιωτικό ή άλλο έγγραφο ημεδαπής ή αλλοδαπής αρχής*, το οποίο υποχρεούται να επιδείξει, ενώ φωτοαντίγραφό του τηρείται στο αρχείο της υπηρεσίας που δέχθηκε τα δικαιολογητικά .


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ένα παράδειγμα, εμπνευσμένο από τηλεπαιχνίδι:

parapente [FR] (paragliding [EN])

Μετάφραση: αλεξίπτωτο πλαγιάς
Μεταγραμματισμός: παραπέντε
Μεταγραφή (αν είχε γίνει): παραπάντ

Με τον μεταγραμματισμό, αναρωτιούνται ακόμα και οι αλεξιπτωτιστές πλαγιάς (παραπαντιστές;) τι στο καλό κάνουν στο παρά πέντε...


Ζαζ, πρυτάνευσε η λογική, βλέπω...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 10, 2009)

> όντας αυτός ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος για να διασφαλιστεί η πλήρης και χωρίς αμφιβολία αντιστρεψιμότητα


Τη διασφάλιση της αντιστρεψιμότητας στη σύνταξη πώς τη λέμε; :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Τη διασφάλιση της αντιστρεψιμότητας στη σύνταξη πώς τη λέμε; :)


Καλημέρα. Τη σωστή απάντηση την έχει ο Δίπυλος. Αλλά, βλέπω, κατάλαβες γιατί έβαλα το disclaimer.


----------

